# My boss is a BO bandit



## Wolveryeti (Nov 19, 2011)

He is big on running... unfortunately as far as I can see, his passion for running is not matched by a nasal appreciation of how his hobby impacts on those around his immediate desk area. He is completely oblivious to the fact that he stinks out a 3m radius. Does anyone have an idea of how I can resolve this problem?


----------



## Edie (Nov 19, 2011)

Does he not shower when he gets to work? Guess not. Maybe just mention the shower facilities in passing? Or leave a deodorant on his desk. Or just tell him. Could be awkward though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2011)

Some unfortunates get smelly by lunchtime even if they shower in the morning even without exercise.

I cycle twice a day - often until I'm drenched in sweat, and all I need to do is put on a clean tee shirt.
(though I like to feel fresh and actually go the extra half a mile).


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2011)

The only solution is to do applied biological research into the waste processing enzyme that eats sweat and excretes odour. With extended study you could divine the precise structure of it and tailor a piece of RNA delivered by the virus methods that are so very successful (cold, hiv) but the virus would deliver a changed pit-culture that excretes Joop for men and thusly after 10 years of radical investigation and in depth study that has overthrown applied biology and moved the field of human cosmetics forward by untold strides your boss might stop smelling like a smelly fucker.

Or just get him a can of lynx


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Or just get him a can of lynx


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 19, 2011)

Just tell him and give him a can of extreme sweaty fucker strength Right Guard. Or hold a foppish scented lacy handkerchief to your nose when you go near him.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2011)

I wonder if *over*-washing kills the friendly bacteria ?

Perhaps people use the wrong soaps ?


----------



## silverfish (Nov 19, 2011)

Hygiene thread paging Gentle green!!!


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 19, 2011)

Secret Santa.
Can of deodorant.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2011)

I *do* wear a deodorant though - Body Shop Aloe Vera - a little seems to go a long way ... the previous version used to turn the armpits of my tee shirts into concrete and I was sceptical when they changed over to the new recipe.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 19, 2011)

If he's not changing his running kit often enough that won't help either.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 19, 2011)

If you don't think you can tell him face to face, leave a polite but anonymous note in an envelope on his desk.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2011)

Spymaster said:
			
		

> If you don't think you can tell him face to face, leave a polite but anonymous note in an envelope on his desk.



No. That would mess with his head. Brave up and tell him


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 19, 2011)

stand next to him and say ''God I smell really bad'' then squirt yourself with anti perspirant. Then make a big deal of sniffing around before saying ''oh, it isn't me''


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2011)

Being informed by others that your personal hygiene is a blow to the ole self esteem but if it is done in a caring one-to-one manner it won't kill you. Careful though, its a deeply personal thing. Caring and concerned might make it worse- an off hand comment in private might work better. I don't know, judge the approach by the man

obviously a public shaming is out of the question


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 19, 2011)

If you get on with somebody you could just tell them outright they smell. Maybe he has a mate in the office?


----------



## jesuscrept (Nov 19, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Being informed by others that your personal hygiene is a blow to the ole self esteem



Experience?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2011)

jesuscrept said:
			
		

> Experience?



I had to pull a guy aside after repeated complaints about him. He did really smell. It was made harder by the fact he was a bit of a lonely, and shy chap. 

He was hurt but grateful for the word. and the story would have been a nice example for the OP if he had improved his smell but he did not. I gave him another more firm warning and told him he might be let go. He did not improve and I ended his contract. 

Felt bad but it was down to him. His clothes were grubby and nails too. It was just him not washing enough


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 20, 2011)

I have also had to to tell someone they smelled as I was the manager & I was getting lots of expressed concern. Turned out he was living at a place with shared facilities so access to shower & washing machine was a problem. He was also not long in the UK from Zimbabwe and trying to find his feet. I will admit that I felt sick with nerves prior but the conversation went well....& due to his predicament & being able to talk about how difficult things were he ended up getting support from his church & others in the community.

I really would just tell the person.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> <snip>I will admit that I felt sick with nerves prior but the conversation went well....& due to his predicament & being able to talk about how difficult things were he ended up getting support from his church & others in the community.
> 
> I really would just tell the person.


Good point.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2011)

jesuscrept said:


> stand next to him and say ''God I smell really bad'' then squirt yourself with anti perspirant. Then make a big deal of sniffing around before saying ''oh, it isn't me''


2 minutes 46 in ...


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I had to pull a guy aside after repeated complaints about him. He did really smell. It was made harder by the fact he was a bit of a lonely, and shy chap.
> 
> He was hurt but grateful for the word. and the story would have been a nice example for the OP if he had improved his smell but he did not. I gave him another more firm warning and told him he might be let go. He did not improve and I ended his contract.
> 
> Felt bad but it was down to him. His clothes were grubby and nails too. It was just him not washing enough



You fired someone soley because they smelled?

Can you come to my office and fire the guy who clears his throat all the time and the woman with the whiny voice?


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I had to pull a guy aside after repeated complaints about him. He did really smell. It was made harder by the fact he was a bit of a lonely, and shy chap.
> 
> He was hurt but grateful for the word. and thery would have been a nice example for the OP if he had improved his smell but he did not. I gave him another more firm warning and told him he might be let go. He did not improve and I ended his contract.
> 
> Felt bad but it was down to him. His clothes were grubby and nails too. It was just him not washing enough



Come the revolution etc etc. Management baddie blah blah.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No. That would mess with his head. Brave up and tell him


Jesus Boss, you're smelling well ripe today - have a shower ffs, Mr Stinky man


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> You fired someone soley because they smelled?



No. I ended his contract early and paid him to the end. There is being a bit stinky and being too bad. This was a small compact office. Can only tell someone so many times. He was asked every question and offered help. What would you have done? Bathed him yourself and given him a pay rise?


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> No. I ended his contract early and paid him to the end. There is being a bit stinky and being too bad. This was a small compact office. Can only tell someone so many times. He was asked every question and offered help. What would you have done? Bathed him yourself and given him a pay rise?



So effectively you fired someone because they smelled. Would you do the same to someone who looked or sounded annoying? Someone who farted a lot, maybe a fat person who got in people's way?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> So effectively you fired someone because they smelled. Would you do the same to someone who looked or sounded annoying? Someone who farted a lot, maybe a fat person who got in people's way?



No. But I need more clarity on the farting. How often is 'a lot' and what sort of smell?


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 20, 2011)

jesuscrept said:


> If you get on with somebody you could just tell them outright they smell. *Maybe he has a mate in the office?*



He's the boss & he stinks, so I doubt it TBH.


----------

